# Intel Nehalem and AMD Phenom Update



## comp@ddict (Aug 27, 2008)

INTEL:-

Well, to update all on nehalem.

1.The 2.53GHz Bloomsfield i7 has been tested and posts a score of 16000+ in PC Mark.
2. The 2.83 GHz almost touches 18000.
3. This is compared to the QX9770 which gives a 10300 score only 


---Intel announced that mainstream nehalems will not be overclockable while others will be.


---ASUS has displayed a X58 prototype that supports 6 Graphics Cards and 24GB DDR3 1900/2000 MHz RAM.


---Performance nehalems will be priced anywhere between 266$ to 1200$





AMD:-

1. AMD quietly started selling low cost Phenom X2's a while ago.

2. AMD phenom X4 9950 B.E. price drop from 235$ to 186$, 4$ more than the X4 9850 B.E. which is now going to be selling at 182$.
    The X4 9950 B.E. thus claims a sweet spot with prices almost touching 7.5k in India(I'm sure of that, at least after this price cut). Thus this makes us think twice before buying another one of the Q6600 which is although priced at 183$, is a little put down in front of the X4 9950.

3. AMD Deneb no further updates. Although the OCing has been facilitated to 3.6 Ghz now. Quite good huh.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


To know more: type- www.google.com and search what you wanna know.


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice, Thx for info though !!

My friend is soon gonna buy a PC, so he can wait for lil more now


----------



## sam9s (Aug 27, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> INTEL:-
> 
> Well, to update all on nehalem.
> 
> ...



Its Advisable to always mention the source as well.............thanks for the info though...


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 28, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Its Advisable to always mention the source as well.............thanks for the info though...





Sorry but I read it on the blackberry and the source was not very easy one to copy, my bad.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2008)

awesome.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, the Phenom X4 9950 B.E. will be available for about 8.7-9k from next month onwards once the price slash effects India.

And AMD Deneb, no further news yet, looks like Intel is going full out with Nehalem, or maybe AMD is hiding something!!!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 29, 2008)

One more update: the Deneb procc. from AMD, which has 2.5GHz speed, has been successfully OCed to 4.05GHz.


----------



## x3060 (Sep 1, 2008)

holly , that's some serious OC.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> INTEL:-
> 
> Well, to update all on nehalem.
> 
> ...




_*AWESOME.   *_one more nice step by Intel.

AMD now finding a way to hell.......


----------



## forever (Sep 3, 2008)

> We were surprised to see that the Bloomfield generation of CPUs will officially support DDR3 800 or 1066. Even the extreme edition 3.2GHz Core i7 officially only supports DDR3 1066 and not faster. There won't even be an official support for DDR3 1333 not to mention 1600 or faster.
> 
> 
> Fudzilla has already mentioned the fact that for some reason you need to run memory CPU voltage synchronously which might be an overclocker's worst nightmare. At this current stage you cannot go over 1.65V and some memories such as DDR3 1600 or DDR3 2000 might need a bit more than that. With more than 1.65 you will kill any current Nehalem CPU.
> ...



Source


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

It's bad that ddr2 support is not there. DDR3 costs a bomb right now. This means that the Core i7 rig wil blow your wallet away


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^^No, I think that with the launch of i7 the steep DDR3 prices will come down by a great margin .


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ Hope so


----------



## forever (Sep 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^No, I think that with the launch of i7 the steep DDR3 prices will come down by a great margin .



Yeh to hona hee hai. Demand badegee, price girenge


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

I am waiting for Deneb X4 9950 BE 
EXTREME overclocking bliss 8)


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

and am holding my PC upgrade for AMD's Fusion.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

Me waiting for Nehalem no matter what the faults. I am upgrading on 1st November.

Nehalem + X58 + 4GB RAM + VFM NVIDIA GPU at that time.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 3, 2008)

VFM nvidia

Possible the 10800GT or the 10600GT lolz


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 4, 2008)

desiibond said:


> and am holding my PC upgrade for AMD's Fusion.




Man I do hope it lives up to its name!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

If it doesn't, I will go for Nehalem 

As simple as that


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 4, 2008)

I hope we see a repeat of the Athlon XP pwning Pentium 4 era.

Since cheap nehalem ! = OC and since Deneb 2.5 GHz cheaper than Phenom 2.5GHz 9850 cheaper than Rs. 10,000 OCable to 4.05GHz, Deneb is THE way to go for me.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 4, 2008)

^^yeah.. And Deneb will run on AM2 sockets right?
So ill sell my 6000+ and buy a Deneb 
@desiibond: Fusion wont come out anytime soon. Nehalem will be old by then.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

^^I know that Fusion is going to take another year or two and my HD2600XT would serve for atleast another year.

As of now, everything runs at superb speeds on my rig and that is the reason I have decided to wait for Fusion.

If Fusion fails, I will get the best I can get at that point of time.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 4, 2008)

^^Fusion won't fail. AMD is the 2nd largest GPU and CPU manufacturer. Combining them in one piece of silicon will be the end of Intel


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

Am really hoping that AMD will get back to the Athlon XP and Athlon 64 like glory days..


----------



## nvidia (Sep 4, 2008)

^^Check this out


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 16, 2008)

ax3 said:


> intel is way 2 ahead ........




No at the end of 2009 INTEL is going to die in the hands of AMD ------------ AMD glory days has come back --------- both dual core / pentium 4 ------ already died in the hands of ATHLON ........ now core2quad gona die in the hands of AMDdeneb------ phenom9850/9950 which kills core2quad6600 in hardmultitasking


----------



## hellgate (Oct 16, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Me waiting for Nehalem no matter what the faults. I am upgrading on 1st November.


 
how will get hold of Nehalem on the 1st of November when its gonna release on the 17th of November?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 16, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> No at the end of 2009 INTEL is going to die in the hands of AMD ------------ AMD glory days has come back --------- both dual core / pentium 4 ------ already died in the hands of ATHLON ........ now core2quad gona die in the hands of AMDdeneb------ phenom9850/9950 which kills core2quad6600 in hardmultitasking



Learn to face the fact Bro, you are just neglecting the bold truth to satisfy your own AMD contentment. AMD days were over the moment C2D line of processors were introduced. AMD enjoyed enough of the throne during Pentuim 4, Prescott/Northwood days.......

AFA Nehalems is concern its still too early to say.... but if we believe few bencharks floating around (Anand Tech is the only one that has quite comprehensively done an early benchmark) *then even a 2.66GHz, Nehalem is faster than the fastest 3.2GHz QX9650 Penryn on the market today. Forget about phenom, they arent even in the race, and mind you these benchmarks were run on a partly crippled, and a very early platform.
Expect a further performance increase when these babies would run on a fully supported platform.*

I am not saying that AMD is a meow cat, they would definately come back with a competative product, and i have read few articles online of their next chip called *Bulldozer* (wierd name) might give a stiff competition over Nehalems.

But its still in very early stage and no benchmarks available.

Also people I would like to share that early results show that Nehalems would NOT provide any huge boost on gaming platform, coz games still are not using >2 cores any better, infact all are still single core. That is why today its still advisable to buy a faster dual core with more cache instead of a slower Quad. 

Nehalems are a monster on well-threaded code, and on Menory Bandwidth as well coz of 3 Channel DDR3. ( wondering if there is an actuall need of triple channel DDR3. I want to see some dual-channel DDR3 benches for comparison.) Anyway so Nehalems would be charm to be used for heavy server jobs and significant workstation loads like heavy A/V Encoading. Real Time image rendering (Boon for me as I love to do all this ... but gaming would still be GPU dependent........


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, INTEL has some shocks for us, i've mad ea new thread, check


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 18, 2008)

ANd also hold on, cause there's gonna be a price slash after that, which shud be a good one...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The price is set a bit too high, and that's what I'm complainin about. After these babies are released, the current Intel processors will become cheap, so they'll offer the best VFM then.


----------



## utsav (Oct 18, 2008)

hellgate said:


> how will get hold of Nehalem on the 1st of November when its gonna release on the 17th of November?



lolz. Special source hoga


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 19, 2008)

Kya special source?

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9850&Itemid=35



> THE ROAD MAP    Lynnfield is a bit different from Bloomfield as the QPI controller has been replaced by a PCIe 2.0 generation controller. The memory controller has also been stripped of one channel, which leaves two DDR3 64-bit channels, which also means that it only need 1160 pins instead of the 1366 pins Bloomfield requires. It still sports 8MB shared L3 cache and 256KB L2 cache per core.    The last of the bunch will be Havendale, the one with the integrated GPU that had been moved back to 2010. Havendale sports two CPU cores, not three that some of you might have thought, and one GPU core. The specifics of the GPU is so far unknown but it should certainly be based on something Inteltastic so expect a focus on the basic features and not performance. The L3 cache will be cut in half to 4MB, since there are only two CPU cores now.


  ==========================================================  *Core i7 965 extreme OC to 4.2GHz*   *xtreview.com/addcomment-id-6630-vi...verclocked-to-4.2-GHz-with-default-vcore.html     *Single, channel, dual, and triple channel, most feasible?*   *xtreview.com/addcomment-id-6626-vi...s-three-channel-memory-SMT-on-Vs-SMT-OFF.html


----------

